

Better Automation: FluentAutomation + scriptcs - stirno
http://fluent.stirno.com/blog/FluentAutomation-scriptcs/

======
stirno
FluentAutomation creator here if anyone has questions. I'm very excited about
the potential for testing, especially for .NET developers. Any feedback would
be great.

